# high yeild



## techrons78 (Jan 25, 2015)

*high yield

Im looking for a feminized strain that produce mass amounts of buds..thc is not soo much of a concern but not supper low I still want dank dro..but ill sacrifices some quantity over quality......my la blanka is a 9weeker..maybe something short we also...any advice would be great..tech

****


----------



## BenfukD (Jan 25, 2015)

High yield is in the grower and the Love spent on them.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 26, 2015)

Calyx bros - lemon fizz. Huge yielder also dank. I'm all about the underground breeders these days


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2015)

lemon fizz is not a feminized strain


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 28, 2015)

No one here knows any high volume producing fem strains?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2015)

I have never grown a feminized plant,but i have one coming in the mail soon. Sorry.


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 29, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I have never grown a feminized plant,but i have one coming in the mail soon. Sorry.



Yt? Rose....tech


----------



## snitten2 (Feb 4, 2015)

Money maker Will give op to 1000g under 600w hps


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2015)

Actually the breeder page says up to 1 gram per watt.  And like mentioned, the yield depends an incredible amount, not only on strain, but the experience of the grower, the space, and how well he does.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 4, 2015)

Delicious Seeds - Cotton Candy. Give that one a try for a heavy yielder :aok: You shouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 4, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Delicious Seeds - Cotton Candy. Give that one a try for a heavy yielder :aok: You shouldn't be disappointed.



Nice is she fem? I am still cloning from my la blanka since it was cut short 2 weeks..Hampshire fly problem..near end..so I did. . not get to see full potential of this strain..so im a, couple weeks into the led tent maybe more not sure..I changed the lightinghring set up also so since I know from what went wrong last time I didnt make it again so everything is looking great... 

View attachment 20150204_134350.jpg


View attachment 20150204_134326.jpg


----------



## zem (Feb 4, 2015)

i always hear of the 1 gram per watt but never achieved it. i think it is hard to get that yield since the closest that i got to that was like 0.6g/w and those were spectacular grows, i doubt that i would really ever get 1g/w


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2015)

Zem, I agree--it is hard to achieve.  Also, getting 1 gram per watt would mean almost a pound from a 400W light, but it is hard to imagine 4 4 oz plants in, say a 3 x 3 space (about the area a 400w will cover).


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 4, 2015)

Cotton Candy is FEM and the two time I ran it I got 7.8 o's dry the first time and 10.2 o's dry the second time.. out of a single. I run 4 plants in my 4.5' x 4.5' with two 600w hps hoods, and pull 16-32 o's each time. I'm aiming to really zero in and get 1 GPW. More than likely I'm going to be adding CO2 this year.


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 4, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Cotton Candy is FEM and the two time I ran it I got 7.8 o's dry the first time and 10.2 o's dry the second time.. out of a single. I run 4 plants in my 4.5' x 4.5' with two 600w hps hoods, and pull 16-32 o's each time. I'm aiming to really zero in and get 1 GPW. More than likely I'm going to be adding CO2 this year.



Damn im peanut butterr and jealous. ..


----------

